# Malicious attacks and protection



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Is there an app recommended for cm7alpha3 to protect the TP?


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd suggest locking your doors and keeping it in a safe place.

Oh, in seriousness, there is little need for protection on Android devices. Be conscious of what you're downloading from the market and you'll be fine. I know there are a few anti-virus options in the market, though I've never used them.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Had to ask since the CM forums were infected.... I believe they are fine now.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Download and install AVG Antivirus and LBE.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Anti virus apps ARE virus itself.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Kisses99 said:


> Anti virus apps ARE virus itself.


You're joking, Right? Can't tell you how many times my anti-virus program has saved my bacon.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

It pretends to save your bacon, so you can bring more bacon to their table.


----------



## locusto03 (Aug 9, 2011)

SilentAce07 said:


> I'd suggest locking your doors and keeping it in a safe place.
> 
> Oh, in seriousness, there is little need for protection on Android devices. Be conscious of what you're downloading from the market and you'll be fine. I know there are a few anti-virus options in the market, though I've never used them.


Agreed. If you watch what you install, I think you'll be fine. I tend to go overkill with security on my computers, but the only security app I use on Android devices is DroidWall.


----------



## dunderhead (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been using Lookout on my DInc as well as touchpad, and it scans every app that's installed; you can also have it run a file system scan whenever you wish. It uses very little resources, and the basic features are free.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks this helps. Sometimes I feel that the system is bare without one,but that's what the big companies want.


----------



## dtugg (Nov 1, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

dtugg said:


> nevermind


False positives. This tends to happen A LOT. As long as it lets you know it's "protecting" you, you will keep paying money for the service.


----------

